# Onkyo 708 or 808



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am deciding between an Onkyo 708 and 808. The decision is based on whether I need the features of the 808 as I do not need the power as I have an Emotiva 5*200 amp. I have checked the specs out and cannot see much difference so I am logically tending towards the 708 but the 808 looks like a more robust unit. The price difference is about $300 in Australia and given the current exchange rate that is about equal to the $USD for the first time in 27 years, GO Australia.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Now that the 700 Series offers Internet Radio/Firmware Updates I really would probably go with the 708.
Both Models are quite similar and I really think the 708 hits the sweet spot for Features and value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Jack,

I agree with you the real value point is in the 708. The larger size of the 808 has the visual appeal and some sort of psychological grunt appeal, but not really relevent to performance, but comforting. I just need to get past this.

The other option I was now considering was the Emotiva UMC-1 but are a little cautious given the problems this has had since it's release in January 2010. Do you have a view on this processor?


Thanks Mark


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have not been following the latest events with the UMC-1. I will say that there were some issues at first, but the same can be said of countless AVR/SSP's including the one I use.

The Emotiva's value is astonishing. To Design an HDMI SSP is not an easy task. With the HDCP/Handshake Issues that can affect only a certain Component and not the majority, it must be quite challenging to ensure widespread compatibility.

I have not had a chance to personally listen to an HT that features the UMC-1 so I cannot speak of personal experience with it. I do hope to rectify this as I do try to have a working knowledge of as many Components as possible.

Emotiva has a great reputation for standing behind their Products so I am sure Support will be there for Years.
I am quite fond of the Audyssey MultEQ solution and have not Auditioned the Emotiva's Room EQ so I really do not know how it compares. A definite plus with the 708/808 is that they are HDMI 1.4.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cfelliot (Jan 15, 2010)

I have the 808 and an Emotiva UPA-5. Nice combo!


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Cfelliot,

Are you using the Emotiva amp in Zone 1, If so how do you trigger the amp to start up?


Mark Organ


----------



## cfelliot (Jan 15, 2010)

organm said:


> Cfelliot,
> 
> Are you using the Emotiva amp in Zone 1, If so how do you trigger the amp to start up?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the 808 doesn't have a Zone1 trigger, so I have to manually turn on the UPA-5.

Also just saw that the UPA-5 is on sale for $399. Boy what a deal!!!!!


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

There must be a way around this. Maybe someone else has a suggestion?


Mark


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

cfelliot said:


> Unfortunately the 808 doesn't have a Zone1 trigger, so I have to manually turn on the UPA-5.
> 
> Also just saw that the UPA-5 is on sale for $399. Boy what a deal!!!!!


I use the zone 3 trigger on my 807 and a Logitech universal remote to trigger my XPA-5 and it has been working for several months without issue. Of course, you would lose the independent use of zone 2/zone 3 (either one should work equally well) for actual zone 2/zone 3 speakers but since I'm only utilizing a 5.1 setup, it works for me. Hope this helps.


----------

